# Waxworm pupa turning black?



## Mystymantis (Apr 11, 2017)

Some of my wax worm pupa have turned black and I am wondering if they are dead or if that is how they are supposed to look. Does anyone know how wax worm pupa look as they develop? I know pupa often turn dark as they get nearer to emerging but I don't know if wax worms do that. The other ones are light brownish tan color and move so I know they are alive. But not sure of the black ones. Thanks.


----------



## Nunsoup (Apr 12, 2017)

I've had a few that went tan and then very dark, almost black, and they then hatched into moths - the moths were very dark grey so that might be why the pupae go black(?!?!) Good eating for my mantids!


----------



## crabbypatty (Apr 13, 2017)

@Mystymantis I'm going thru the same thing right now, I tried looking it up online but they only show you how to breed them. Last time this happened I thought they were dead, so I threw them out, haha. I guess I'll just leave them alone and see what happens.


----------



## LAME (Apr 13, 2017)

If it's black, chances are it's probably dead... other than turning black they'll also go mushy-like and will have a bad oder. I've been breeding my own for months now for my beardies.  

If you have dead worms just toss them out, they'll stink up your whole culture and will make you secound guess even using them. If you run too low just get ahold of me sometime and maybe we could work something out.


----------



## LAME (Apr 13, 2017)

Nunsoup said:


> I've had a few that went tan and then very dark, almost black, and they then hatched into moths - the moths were very dark grey so that might be why the pupae go black(?!?!) Good eating for my mantids!




They do go from a pale cream color to a tan, darker tan, then even darker to a almost burnt color... But in my experience these are usually the wax worms purchased through a local pet store or the like that don't even spin silk. Once you start to successfully breed your own you will end up with wax worms that spin a silk cocoon to pupate and emerge as the lesser wax moth.

Cosbyart made an entire diy thread on making a waxworm/moth culture that's extremely helpful and it actually is what made me start my own. They get expensive to buy everytime you run low (much like dubia roaches...) trust its smarter and cheaper to breed your own prey. I havent spent money on feeders in months.


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 13, 2017)

LAME said:


> If it's black, chances are it's probably dead... other than turning black they'll also go mushy-like and will have a bad oder. I've been breeding my own for months now for my beardies.
> 
> If you have dead worms just toss them out, they'll stink up your whole culture and will make you secound guess even using them. If you run too low just get ahold of me sometime and maybe we could work something out.


Thanks for the replies everyone!

Ok, so the black pupa are probably dead then. I have been taking out all the dead larvae too. I put all the black pupa into a separate small container and the brownish normal pupa are in a different one. Unfortunately I haven't had the time to set up a breeder container. I just have the waxworms that are mostly now turned into pupa. No moths yet.

I have read CosbyArts post on the setup of waxworm breeder, but one thing I am unsure of is the screening for ventilation. I don't have anything like what he suggested and am not sure what to use. If I make one it would be smaller than that one. I was thinking of using a plastic buttertub, the big kind, but I am not sure if the plastic is too soft? as I have read the little larvae can chew through lots of stuff? And then I would need to make the top escape proof and also well ventilated which I am unsure on how to do. Paper towels or cloth wouldn't work I am assuming?


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 15, 2017)

How long does it take for the pupa to hatch? its 68-75 in the room.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 17, 2017)

lots of good info here, I might of missed it, but if you pick up the larva and it wiggles, u got moth coming.


----------

